# If oneday we were all turned into furrs by some magical powers what would you do?



## harden13 (Feb 9, 2008)

i dunno im bored just wanid to start soin


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm well if I was to become my new fursona (I should say one of them because I making ones, and getting ride of my old one, for different situations) I would mostlikely keep to my self for a few days and get used to my new body, then slowly expose my self to the world.  If they don't like me then I shale live where ever else the other newfound furries or furry lovers are.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 9, 2008)

well to tell you the truth everyone else in the world turned into them!


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 9, 2008)

yay...wait but I'm not...CURSE YOU UNFORTUNE X.X


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 9, 2008)

what the heck?  Did you die at your keyboard with your finger on the "." key?


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd be like "hell yeah" and then probably just go about everyday life like nothing changed


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would spend most of my my time flying around and droping stuff on people heads.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2008)

If we all woke up one day and suddenly the entire world population was furry...?

If everyone was all the same type of furry (just as everyone is currently human), the change would be relatively unnoticed.  Society would adapt quickly, life would go on.

On the other hand, if people were different types of furry, the most likely scenario would be that society would regroup around those of the same type as each other, and that would introduce a new-yet-same type of racism between groups.


----------



## Sunglasses (Feb 10, 2008)

harden13 said:
			
		

> lots of periods



You broke the internet.

Back on topic: I'd go on with life as if it nothing happened.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 10, 2008)

but seriously everyone was there own fursona what would people be like and what would happen?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 10, 2008)

I would stand on my tail and kick people.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet  buy would the laws change at all?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, the conservatives would blame the gays for people suddenly being married to animals.  "We told you animals was next!" 

Sorry, haha.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 10, 2008)

prob yeah. one ex. i can come up with is the no fly zone for all the dragons. cuz for those of us that cant fly we still need to use planes. Unless the dragons become the new planes (prob be a nice job for them getting paid to fly around)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 10, 2008)

Scare little children!


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 10, 2008)

No fly zone for dragons? EeF that!

Scare the little children? Oh fuck yes 

Though Id assume the childs would be furry childs as well, and maybe scince pedophilia is 
more acceptable within the fandome thenany other group perhaps that would be fallowed by many sexual abuse casses, think about the baby furrs!

*Nom's on a baby furr* 

What? Its loaded with vitamin A, B AND D


----------



## stoelbank (Feb 10, 2008)

If that would happen I'd make up a second version of myself in my mind. and start a forum and art shack called SkinAffinity


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 10, 2008)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> If that would happen I'd make up a second version of myself in my mind. and start a forum and art shack called SkinAffinity



I'd make SAP (skin art pile). Then go on with my life as if nothing was different except I'd need more shampoo.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wut i mean by that is to make sure Dragons and planes don't hit or each other like at airports thats all i meant by the no fly zones.


----------



## WolfeByte (Feb 10, 2008)

Invest in shampoo and vacuum cleaner companies.  Then spend my days doing kinky perverted stuff to myself (though my SO would be free to join in, I guess) while I wait for the money to roll in.


----------



## Slyther (Feb 10, 2008)

No fly zones wouldn't be needed because unlike planes, dragons and other creatures that can fly can change course with ease and therefore avoid mid-air collisions.


----------



## -Ryn- (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd celebrate by hunting down something small and tasty then go on with life as if nothing happened.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well if that was to happen i would run into the woods and form my own pack. Or i would continue life as is ,be kool to have fur, ears and a tail .


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would laugh in the face of the fur haters saying "HA Now you are a furry!" I think there would be alot of suicide among the trolls.


----------



## Ketsuban (Feb 11, 2008)

I was actually going to post something relevant in this thread (I think it involved being horribly racist towards anyone who looked like an Argonian or Khajiit because those bastards are ugly as fuck, seriously) but then I saw the table-breaker post earlier on.

Why does nobody implement overflow: hidden? (And forums need more use of semantic HTML - that should be marked up in <code> tags, not a [font] block.)


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 11, 2008)

...I'd look down in my pants and realize my vagina turned into a penis; and just run off and buttsechs random people :D 

A.k.a Lolwut.


----------



## dog_over_man (Feb 11, 2008)

Have sex, sit on my tail until it fell asleep, eat garbage, google how to get oil paint out of fur, the usual.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd be like, "Oh hey, cool."

Then I'd do this for a while.

Then I'd go about my business.

Then civilization would collapse because I doubt humanity could handle it.

Then I'd be like, "Oh, darn. That sucks."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2008)

Why was the page so stretched out on page 1? I thought Harden did it, my mistake.


I wouldn't actually laugh at people making mistakes - I feel like it's like laughing at someone with crutches stumbling on their first day of walking around with them.


----------



## masher (Feb 11, 2008)

1) cheer 

2) post pics on every furry forum i know

3) see who else had it happen

4) go to petcetera and get some munchies.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 11, 2008)

I probably wouldn't even notice, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually now that I think of it I'd probably wonder why everyone's playing with themselves. (And no, I don't just mean making your ears twitch or wagging your tail)


----------



## themocaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Die.  My fursona is a fish.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Die.  My fursona is a fish.



Transform somewhere near water =3


----------



## themocaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says I'll get the chance to say when and where I transform?

As I lay there on the floor of my living room gasping for breath, my flexible skeleton unable to support my weight, my drying gills searing painfully as my blood oxygen level slowly bottoms out and my world goes black, I'll be thinking of your advice: "I should have been closer to water when the random magical event that turned me into a horrifying half-man, half-fish freak of nature took place.  That'll teach me not to be precognitive."


----------



## Slyther (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep tanks all over your house?


----------



## themocaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Slyther said:
			
		

> Keep tanks all over your house?



So on the off-chance that some mysterious bizarre cosmic event is going to turn me into the creature from Teh Blaek Lagoon, I should never be more than five feet away from water at any time?


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

Well what is your fursona gonna have? Will it have limbs? cause then you could just go to the nearest sink or tub and soak in their till you can find a more suitable place.  And if you have no limbs then flop your way to one of those.


----------



## RailRunner (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd probably go somewhere very cold.

Like Duluth.  (Seriously, though, -15f? I'm glad they have an enclosed walkway through downtown! ).

Other than that, I'd probably go see what happened to all my friends and then begin modifying a private railcar to be more Taur-friendly.


----------



## Chak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd breakout my new sound system, turn on the strobe light and invite all my friends over! Cause being turned into a RL fur deserves a friggin sweet rave party!! *whips out glow sticks* :3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2008)

...
...
Yiff.

Seriously.  Find the nearest furry party and get my brains fucked out.

Everything else can wait.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 11, 2008)

I would stay very warm.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Die.  My fursona is a fish.



If you did make it to water you would look pretty dang tasty to me. (My mythsona is an Aquatic Bronze - who love to eat Fish and Pearls)


----------



## LoinRocker (Feb 12, 2008)

Sunglasses said:
			
		

> harden13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would do the same as sunglasses, but love every minute with my tail and ears ^_^.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd imagine sunglasses would be hard to wear if your ears are on top of your head.


----------



## yak (Feb 12, 2008)

I would probably take a griffin girl for a wife.


----------



## Oni (Feb 12, 2008)

I would step on all the people who cryptically pretend to be some sort of security online. They would be maggots of course.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully, I wouldn't mind if you ate me if I did turn into my fursona.  As a wise man once said, "It's okay to eat fish, because they don't have feelings."


----------



## theg90 (Feb 12, 2008)

I would probably wonder where the best place go swim would be...

ANd I would wonder when the next "humancon" would be at


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 12, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except from the last 15 minutes of their life, so if they died excrusiatingly then they would believe they live a life full of pain and missery...or at least goldfish would...


----------



## Tacman (Feb 12, 2008)

I would curl up into a ball on my sofa and look at human art


----------



## masher (Feb 12, 2008)

i'd be a bit upset that my gas masks wont fit me any more. i have a huge collection


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 12, 2008)

You should have prepared for the day when we do o.o...er I mean if we did...THE GOVERNMENT ISN'T EXPERIMENTING...you heard nothing...


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd go on living my life, and think of the money I'll save by not having to use my heater, buy winter clothes and so forth.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd give thanks that people would stop making "what if you became a fur" threads.


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Feb 12, 2008)

Celebrate happily at first.
Inform all my loved ones I've not gone crazy or had something bad happen to me.
Fly around the world and visit all the people I care about. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 13, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd give thanks that people would stop making "what if you became a fur" threads.



...I'd run away from Rilvor when people start making "What if you became human again?" threads.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Except from the last 15 minutes of their life, so if they died excrusiatingly then they would believe they live a life full of pain and missery...or at least goldfish would...


But fish don't have feelings. . . at all!

ARE YOU CALLING KURT COBAIN A LIAR?!  ARE YOU!?

Damn you. . . I'm gonna go blow my head off with a shotgun  that'll teach you to mock Kurt Cobain.  /wrists

</stupid joke>


----------



## Ziggy-Cabbit (Feb 14, 2008)

Count down the minutes until the nukes started hitting, because that's the only way a situation like this could be resolved


----------



## harden13 (Feb 27, 2008)

well thanks for making this one popular everyone i really apreciate it but to tell you the truth i make em out of boredom...but if you wana see my fursona check em out on my page thanks everyone!


----------



## knoxin (Feb 27, 2008)

oh that'd be AWSOME! if i turned into my fursona i would walk around town like nothing happened to me and if anyone said something i would just growl at them or something to scare them off. that'd so FREAKIN COOL!
sorry, i got a little hyper.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 27, 2008)

oh damn i forgot i didnt put what i would do... well for me i would go on my journey like as my fursona pic and meet my furrfriends!...and yiff


----------



## quill (Feb 27, 2008)

Lick myself.

Kidding, I just wanted to say that X)

I'd have a ton of fun not needed to worry about bills. Or a job. Or really going anywhere. I'm so damn creative. lol


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

lick myself.....then hunt down other furries, not for food but just fo the hell of it. Then after teh long and arguas hunt I would offer them three choices. Join me, feed me, or find me somethig super obscure like a copy of lenord nemoy's album. 

scare little children also works nicely


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 28, 2008)

I just thought of something.  I just recently saw jumper and thought 'What if when most or just some people turned into furrys and guys like them (from the movie) came after us?'  The guys chasing down the "Jumper" are tough as nails and knew what they were doing...(this should probebly be on another thread shouldn't it...)


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 29, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Thietogreth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how could that be!
I think they have nerve system 'cuz of their spine did EXIST.


----------



## blackhusky (Mar 3, 2008)

i would wake up to find my self a furry and have the happiest life ever.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 3, 2008)

I would continue on with my current life with some minor changes. Life really won't change that drastically. Sure, it will be different, but humans will adapt to the situation.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 3, 2008)

you know, I think I'd change my profesion a little so I could be a tailor on the side. Everones furry, you gotta think we're gonna need someone to put holes in pant for teh tails.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

play video games, watch the tube, give people the finger, you know the usual. or steal stuff, no finger prints. :wink:
 oh and go hunting with Dick Cheney.


----------



## Jack (Apr 14, 2008)

i would enjoy my new found super athletic abilities and new look. but you haft to wonder what would happen to the furry fandom if this happened what would it become. and also just imagine the look on all those fur haters faces when they were changed or better yet if only they were the only ones left! then they would be outcasts.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 14, 2008)

First thing I'd do is laugh my ass off then post my feelings about it here. I would spend the next few days tracking down various people who have ever created "what would you do if you become a furry" or other such threads and personally LOL at them via the internet. 

Oh, then I'd start spamming with "what if you became human?" threads and start a fandom devoted to nonanthropomorphism. FUCK YEAH SEAKING!


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 14, 2008)

First I'd squeal with glee, run in circles and trying everything out, then, exhausted, I'd curl up oon the ground and sleep.


			
				Woofi said:
			
		

> First thing I'd do is laugh my ass off then post my feelings about it here. I would spend the next few days tracking down various people who have ever created "what would you do if you become a furry" or other such threads and personally LOL at them via the internet.
> 
> Oh, then I'd start spamming with "what if you became human?" threads and start a fandom devoted to nonanthropomorphism. FUCK YEAH SEAKING!



epic win XDDDD


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 14, 2008)

thank naturefor this blessing and be happy of my physiqual state


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 15, 2008)

I would at first think this is kind of a weird dream, but then I would have to test myself to make sure that it isn't by pulling at my fur and tail. I might feel reluctant to go outside at first, because I wouldn't know if this change only happened to me and no one else, but once I would find out that everyone else had changed as well, then I would end up going outside and trying to adjust to my new body if the change were to be permanent. Like TheGreatCrusader said, humans have the ability to adjust and work around with such immediate changes, but it can be a struggle to make that happen, since many people don't like the idea of being anthros.


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 16, 2008)

Lets see...


I would wake up, and probably not notice AT ALL (In the mmorning I think it takes a cruise ship to get me to notice ANYTHING) and go about my morning business (the long arduous walk to the computer, oh lord...).

When I finally discover (sitting in a chair or a mirror or something like that) one should allow 5 to 10 minutes for shock to be overcome and to retain sanity.

I probably wouldn't believe it was reality and would probably go around pinching my fur and looking at clocks and stuff... soon the reality kicks in and I would be overjoyed. Then probably I would just go about like a nutt or something.

Although if Something like this happened, racial tension will be a tad annoying, there would be schisms in societies to deal with this in places, others will adapt just fine, and those who hated furries would have their commupance (evil laughter)


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 16, 2008)

i'd probably freak out.  then try to hide somewhere to think about what to do next...

then i'd realize how terrible the situation really is, and masturbate and feel better about it


----------



## gruz (Apr 16, 2008)

i would find the person responsible and after worshiping him/her ask for bigger manparts


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Apr 16, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> prob yeah. one ex. i can come up with is the no fly zone for all the dragons. cuz for those of us that cant fly we still need to use planes. Unless the dragons become the new planes (prob be a nice job for them getting paid to fly around)


That would be a nice job for us dragons.:mrgreen:


----------



## gruz (Apr 16, 2008)

and for the people that say humans adapt: technically you wouldn't be human if you were magicked into an anthro i'm guessing the instincts of your new species would overpower the human ones. for example if i was to become gruz irl i'd probably be waaaaay more violent.


----------



## Amber (Apr 16, 2008)

I would find someone to pet me. *purrs*


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

I would go out and take a shit on my front lawn.

(sorry random moment)


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 19, 2008)

id be estaticly happy,and run around xploring the world with my new censes.and when that got boring id find someone to yiff


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 19, 2008)

DarkclawTheDragon said:
			
		

> Aldog076 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that would be a pretty sweet job for dragons and an excellent experience for the passengers.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 20, 2008)

YEY i get to live my dream if that happened!!! one question though if were the furrs wat makes the animals???would they be able to live like us(like talk and stuff) or switch like they be something else??


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 20, 2008)

I would go up to all the people at my school who hate furries and say, "WHAT NOW, BITCHES?!"


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:


> Scare little children!



They'd be furries too! But we can still scare them. >D


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

Point and laugh.

Because everyone thought I was crazy.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 26, 2008)

Fu said:


> Point and laugh.
> 
> Because everyone thought I was crazy.



Then it turns out you're pointing at a mirror. <(<_<)>


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 26, 2008)

i'd probably masturbate first


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Then it turns out you're pointing at a mirror. <(<_<)>


...

"Haha, you're fluffy! You thought it was all just some crazy people on the internets that you liked the art of, huh? You lose!"


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 26, 2008)

Chak said:


> I'd breakout my new sound system, turn on the strobe light and invite all my friends over! Cause being turned into a RL fur deserves a friggin sweet rave party!! *whips out glow sticks* :3



SWEET RAVE PARTY :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

raetrixx said:


> I would go up to all the people at my school who hate furries and say, "WHAT NOW, BITCHES?!"


You would then get stabbed in the face for:


Being a jerk.
Being right.
Not having pants on.


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

First I would pinch myself to see if it was real.  Then I would make sure all my UK wildcats clothes still fit.  Finally I would tell everyone about being furry since it now has became the standard.


----------



## Devo (May 23, 2008)

Well if I had all the powers my fursona has (martial art skills, holy/demonic magic, fireballs that can blow up cities) I'd basically be a super hero. But unlike other heroes, I'd actually kill people if I thought it necessary.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 23, 2008)

Devo said:


> But unlike other heroes, I'd actually kill people if I thought it necessary.



Yay! Anti-hero? Vigilante? =D

^(^.^)^


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 23, 2008)

I'd be a little sad to not be myself anymore, but I'd have to get used to it.


----------



## themocaw (May 23, 2008)

*gasp gasp gasp*

w----water. . . water. . . need. . . water. . . my fursona. . . really. . . was a fish. . . 

*flop flop flop flop*


----------



## railroad (May 23, 2008)

in a perfect order:

-i became surprised O_O
-i punch myself to see if is real
-after that i check whats changed (yeah i check all my body parts including penis and ass )
-after that i scream of happyness
-and after that i use my brand new wings 

yeah in a perfect order


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

I honestly do not know what I would do if I was turned into a furry.  I think I might cry for several reasons, but so long it doesn't happen, I won't have to concern myself over it. XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'd give thanks that people would stop making "what if you became a fur" threads.



But, if people stopped making such threads, you'd no longer be able to give thanks....

---------

Me?  Well, I'd do like Kiki did, and start my own delivery service, flying about on my airboard (or at least on a good substitute, until I made enough money to afford a properly made airboard).  Since I wouldn't have to concern myself with gas prices, I could make a very good living.  And probably do other businesses on the side....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Intruder (May 23, 2008)

I'd check my self fora little while then rush to medical, see what happened and see if my condition was acceptable as my job in the navy. If there was only a few furries in the navy my job might be lost, if there was quite a few (such that kicking them would comprimise a large number of missions/crews) then I'd most likely get to stay. After all that technical crap, I'd go about my life the way it was normally.


----------



## ExTo (May 24, 2008)

I think the world would go to Hell and everyone would start bashing everyone else upside the head, but... in case the political situation also *somehow* remained the same, I'd just enjoy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 24, 2008)

I'd continue playing Neverwinter Nights. I almost finished Shadows of Undrentide dammit.


----------



## Istanbul (May 24, 2008)

Immediately buy as much stock as possible in shampoo companies and grooming supplies.


----------



## ExTo (May 25, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> Immediately buy as much stock as possible in shampoo companies and grooming supplies.



Ba-Zing.

That and anti-flea stuff. And deodorizers, ESPECIALLY in rainy areas.


----------



## fao (May 25, 2008)

Spend the rest of my life hunting down the villain who did it, in order to destroy him utterly. I would not be a very happy camper...


----------



## Ne0nie (May 25, 2008)

Amber said:


> I would find someone to pet me. *purrs*



That...doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2008)

Become a mechanic.  I don't know.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 25, 2008)

I'd go on living life as I would. Simple as that. Enjoy being alive and living for what its worth, but as the fur me and not the current human me. no real big difference except a muzzle, a tail, floppy ears, and floofy fur a plenty.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 25, 2008)

#1: Move far away from vore fetishists  I'm a fox, their favorite vicim :lol: *sorry guys*
#2: Buy new pants to accommodate my tail.
#3: Buy a ton of condoms
#4: Party >:3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2008)

Jump for joy, buy fitting clothes and go partay with fellow furries


----------



## gruz (May 25, 2008)

does it have to be my fursona?
i'd love to become a shapeshifter
then i'd never get bored


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 25, 2008)

Step 1: Say, "LOL, WOLFISH NEVER THOUGHT THAT THIS WOULD HAPPEN!"
Step 2: Run around in circles for over two hours.
Step 3: Buy new clothes
Step 4: Flip through the television channels to see what the celebrities look like.
Step 5: Stop caring and cook some dinner.


----------



## Entlassen (May 25, 2008)

I would get up and do a jiggitty-little-jig.

And then I'd just go about my life as normal.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 25, 2008)

1.  Immediately take advantage of being whats essentially a walking hang glider.  

2.  Test out physics to see if the laws still apply.  I'd love to see the look on researchers' faces when they see a 120-pound bird-thing flying by muscle alone.

3.  Pay attention to any sociopolitical situations that arise from it.  When you have a classifiably lethal weapon literally growing out of your face, self-defense doesn't seem too much an issue, not to mention the talons. Still it helps A LOT to know.

4.  Celebrate.


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 25, 2008)

Find suitable clothes.

._.


----------



## P.R.O.G (May 25, 2008)

lol...only one power i want..lasers..huge lasers that blow up stuff XD


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (May 26, 2008)

Grab a burger and a brew.  Then take a nap


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 26, 2008)

use my fluffy tail as a pillow and maybe rave harder (hell ye furry raves are teh best)


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 26, 2008)

i would still be in the military....fighting is my life....i was born for it...


----------



## Sneeze (May 26, 2008)

I'd piss myself, cry, hide in my house until I see that everyone else has changed, piss myself, cry some more and try to adjust.
Also, I'd wonder what happened to regular animals. And, hope no MORE people are fucking fido.


----------



## Umbreona (May 26, 2008)

I would go on a yiffing spree of unequaled passion and abandon...Once that was out of my system (and hopefully I was not pregnant due to incompatible species and me not being in heat) I would settle down and live out my new heavenly life.


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 26, 2008)

well... not EVERYONE would be furs there are many diffrent types of spirits. and seeing as the number of anthros vs number of regulars we would be vastly outnumbered causeing a bit of a problem. no offence but when the white man (im white) first had contact with the black man what happened? hmmm?

anthro would be something diffrent to the world in out homophobic sarcastic narrowminded society the anthro community would be in a world A WORLD of shit. i would if turned anthro be happy yes. but the happyness would be shortlived as a large portion of our lives would be spent in hideing or fighting or picked apart for desease reasheach. plus normal medications may not work on an anthro as the genetic structure is diffrent that that of a basic human. there for adding a death toll to our numbers via sickness and infection.

in a perfect world... yeah i wouldent mind, in this one? ill pass my friend i will wait till i die to be that i am inside be it heaven hell or anything inbetween.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2008)

Good point my friend, but i think the chances of it happening IRL is 0 to none, besides IF by some miracle it did, it would cause one hell of a stir, 1: scientists would wan't to conduct experiments on them, 2: the furhaters would most likely try to hurt them or worse, and of course the others who wouldn't know what was going on would freak out.


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 26, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Good point my friend, but i think the chances of it happening IRL is 0 to none, besides IF by some miracle it did, it would cause one hell of a stir, 1: scientists would wan't to conduct experiments on them, 2: the furhaters would most likely try to hurt them or worse, and of course the others who wouldn't know what was going on would freak out.




i came?


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 27, 2008)

Jack said:


> i would enjoy my new found super athletic abilities and new look. but you haft to wonder what would happen to the furry fandom if this happened what would it become. and also just imagine the look on all those fur haters faces when they were changed or better yet if only they were the only ones left! then they would be outcasts.



Actually in this case you would techinally be a new minority. Because not everyone wants to become a half-human-half-animal thing.

Plus the furhaters out there who are pretty darn stupid are going to start screaming and going INSANE, that will lead to all sorts of problems and fursecution will no longer be a joke that some of us anti-furs laugh histerically at.

But I will take this into consideration, if EVERYONE in the world was transformed there would be at first complete and utter fucking anarchY EVERYWHERE for a good while.
Then things will calm down, humanity will be dead and then history will repeat itself only in furry form.

How would you like your dish of perspective cooked sir?


----------



## Otokage (May 27, 2008)

To be honest, I would probably hide myself till I got used to everything.

Don't get me wrong, being a wolf would be awesome. But I would naturally freak and such at the sudden change. And, I would have to make sure everythig would be safe first.


----------



## Seas (May 27, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> But I will take this into consideration, if EVERYONE in the world was transformed there would be at first complete and utter fucking anarchY EVERYWHERE for a good while.
> Then things will calm down, humanity will be dead and then history will repeat itself only in furry form.



I think history won't repeat itelf, instead, an almost Mad Max-like world will form, but with furries.
That would be badass.


----------



## Bambi (May 27, 2008)

Oh, me?

Well, I'd probably celebrate in some form of - ... Orgy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 27, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Then things will calm down, humanity will be dead and then history will repeat itself only in furry form.



Hey furs, what would you do if one morning we all got magically turned into humans?


----------



## Ulfursson (May 28, 2008)

Upon discovering the transformation, my check-list would probably look something like this:

1.Check if people around me were transformed as well
2.Check if my immediate family members were transformed as well
3.Test the effects of alcohol on my new body until 
4a. Discover I can consume vast amounts of alcohol without being affected, proceed to drink and laugh at everyone around me getting boozed
4b. Drink until I can't hold a bottle to my mouth any more
5. Generally party, have orgies, drinking parties and drunken orgies until the euphoria settles down

OK, so it's not realistic, but then again, neither is the notion of everyone suddenly transforming into furries.


----------



## Entlassen (May 28, 2008)

On second thought, since I wouldn't realize any other furries had been transformed, I would probably attempt to hide my appearance until I saw another one.


----------



## Monak (May 28, 2008)

Since it would be by magic , that would mean that magic existed and I would have all of the abilities of my fursona............. so that would place me somewhere on the front lines to stop the Anti-Anthro movement and the other evil human organizations that would most certainly arise to have us exterminated................ WOW , there is a really good story to be made of this thread.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> Since it would be by magic , that would mean that magic existed and I would have all of the abilities of my fursona............. so that would place me somewhere on the front lines to stop the Anti-Anthro movement and the other evil human organizations that would most certainly arise to have us exterminated................ WOW , there is a really good story to be made of this thread.



I'd be in the same boat here. Since magic was responsible, I in turn could use magic as well.

But if I got turned? I would be angrier than you could imagine, but I guess I'd settle down after awhile and resign to my new state of existence.....*sigh*


----------



## Dragon-lover (May 28, 2008)

Well I'll do this in point form ok mates..

1-Shit and wet myself when I first see whats happend in the mirror..

2-Stare at myself in the mirror and inspect my new Draconic form..

3-Shrug and see whats in the fridge..

4-Shit and wet myself again as a relise that this isn't a dream because there in NO milk in the fridge....Then hide in bed until the news comes on telling that everyone has changed..

5-Find the nearest orgy (There's bond to be one nearby) and Join in..


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

1) It must be irreversible
2) If I can opt to switch between human and draconic via TF without my clothes expanding and getting destroyed going from human to dragon, I'll be for it


----------



## Sankuri (May 31, 2008)

I'd start wondering where in the world I got the inspiration for all those weird dreams I had where I was this 'human' species ...;


----------



## Pronema (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, first, I would be horrified as a transformed into an amorphous blob because of my lack of a fursona then:

A)  I'd die a horrible painful death from the lack of a defined new form.
B)  I would somehow become human again
C)  Wail in despair at my current, seemingly permanent, dilemma 
D)  Find that I have to choose a new form to get on with my life
E)  Find  that I can have any form I please

Though I would highly prefer option E, thank you.


----------



## virus (Jun 2, 2008)

What if everyone turned out they didn't want to be fur anymore? what if its actually horrible to be one? There would be no off switch anymore.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Have the ability to create broomsticks and Quidditch matches?


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Cut holes in all my hat collection to make room for my ears ... then pretty much do same old same old.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

suddenly your fursona eh?
well one ide probably need to start carrying some pliers and ointment for if i acidently (or perpusfuly ) stick people
but some sorta mesh clothing cause my shirt and pants would have more holes than swiss cheese
get some grooming stuffs ... then a sammich
then de-quil my bed cause im sure its gotta be chock full of quills from the night befor


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, if I was really my fursona, I could blow up a city block with my power....*rubs paws together diabolically*


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Jun 2, 2008)

If I was transformed into a fursona of anykind no matter how awesome you all may think I would still grab a Bible and shotgun and start screaming "REPENT! THE END IS NIGH!"


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 2, 2008)

Of corse you would...


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i'd probably masturbate first



QFT. To be quite honest I probably would too. Then I would go out and gnaw on some humans =P (Violent tigers ftw! ^_^)


----------



## Krugg (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd probably go nuts because I would never get the chance to attend my first furcon.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2008)

Go on a furry killing spree.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Krugg said:


> I'd probably go nuts because I would never get the chance to attend my first furcon.


is all humans were furry now would you dress up as a person at a con?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

waynefox3 said:


> is all humans were furry now would you dress up as a person at a con?



That or people would push it one step further and literally act like animals.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 2, 2008)

Smile!!
(\  /)
^_^


----------



## Midnight Silence (Jun 2, 2008)

If I turned into my fursona I'd be two furs.
From there, I'd probably just have sex with myself. Pretty obvious really.
Then I'd probably need to find appropriate clothing.


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would ask everyone if they enjoyed being what they are, they say no, I'll shank them. When I'm done with that I'll god pick up my fur friends and have furry fun


----------



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> If we all woke up one day and suddenly the entire world population was furry...?
> 
> If everyone was all the same type of furry (just as everyone is currently human), the change would be relatively unnoticed.  Society would adapt quickly, life would go on.
> 
> On the other hand, if people were different types of furry, the most likely scenario would be that society would regroup around those of the same type as each other, and that would introduce a new-yet-same type of racism between groups.




how true, it's bad enough that the world is one race.... buteveryone as their favorite fursona... may the good gods above and below help us!


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 4, 2008)

Praise God.


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 4, 2008)

good point, a lot of furs have fursonas that aren't made for anthromorphation x3


----------



## Chao-Cub (Jun 4, 2008)

:> If I woke up next to my husband and we were both our fursonas (mine a lioness and him either as a leopard or a lemur (he's got 2)), we'd have a yiffy day X3 Then go on about everyday life.


----------



## Monak (Jun 4, 2008)

I would do what comes naturally to Ki when they are surrounded by humans , take the high ground , fortify and put a call out to potential allies.  We all know the religious humans would come for our heads , the furry mobs would be worse then the witch hunts. We would all have to band together if we wanted to stand even the slightest chance of survival.  While I waited for reneforcements to show up I would be writing anti-human incants to place all around the strong hold , then move on to building a manufacturing facility for shield generators and advance weaponry.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> I would do what comes naturally to Ki when they are surrounded by humans , take the high ground , fortify and put a call out to potential allies.  We all know the religious humans would come for our heads , the furry mobs would be worse then the witch hunts. We would all have to band together if we wanted to stand even the slightest chance of survival.  While I waited for reneforcements to show up I would be writing anti-human incants to place all around the strong hold , then move on to building a manufacturing facility for shield generators and advance weaponry.



Quote thread title : _If oneday we were *all* turned into furrs by some magical powers what would you do?_

Also, shield generators? Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Monak (Jun 4, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Quote thread title : _If oneday we were *all* turned into furrs by some magical powers what would you do?_
> 
> Also, shield generators? Â¬_Â¬



I took the question to mean that ALL meant those who are furries already , and as for the shield generators , turning into my fursona I would have to know how to create 38th century weapons and tech.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

Be very surprised as is expected and then get on with everyday life i spose. I wouldn't feel different because everyone would be in the same situation i would however be very interested with what my non furry mates turn into though


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting question... My life wouldnt actually change much, seen as I'm pretty much 50% physically anthro as it is. Maybe some1 would finally ask me out? rofl. Being in a human body is tedious sometimes. My wings can't fold properly and I have to change position all the time.


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 8, 2008)

I would buy a human suit


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 8, 2008)

I would be happy. I hate humans, and I hate being human.


----------



## talakestreal (Jun 8, 2008)

If I suddenly became my shapeshifting dragon self, I'd shapeshift into a human again, and blend into society for awhile longer, showing only a select few what I could do.  

Eventually, I'd work my way up, until I showed myself to those who could protect me/keep me safe from exploitation.  

Being a dragon would be hard, so I'd stay mostly humanoid most of the time, I think. 

I'd have to find a quiet place to call my own, because flying would just invite hunters to try and bag themselves a good catch.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd enjoy it of course. I would most likely try to forget my past life and adapt to this new one. Of course, I'd have to get used to not letting my tail get in the way of things. ^^'


----------



## ExTo (Jun 9, 2008)

Zarbolord said:


> Interesting question... My life wouldnt actually change much, seen as I'm pretty much 50% physically anthro as it is. Maybe some1 would finally ask me out? rofl. Being in a human body is tedious sometimes. My wings can't fold properly and I have to change position all the time.



Huh, what?



RaiN_WolF said:


> I would be happy. I hate humans, and I hate being human.



As in, you hate the human form? If it's humanity you don't like... tough luck I'm afraid, as furries or not, we'd still be just as dumb. "Hate" maybe is a big word though, don't you think?


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

In order of what I'd do, 
Screw around with my new tail, stare at my new self in the mirror, then go make a sandwich to eat.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 9, 2008)

Zarbolord said:


> Interesting question... My life wouldnt actually change much, seen as I'm pretty much 50% physically anthro as it is. Maybe some1 would finally ask me out? rofl. Being in a human body is tedious sometimes. My wings can't fold properly and I have to change position all the time.



Wait what.


----------



## Shade Rose (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: revenge of the "draw the person above you thread"*

I would like alot!


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 9, 2008)

At first I'd honestly think I was crazy, and to determine whether I am or not, I'd go downstairs and ask my mom if I looked any different. If she said "Woah! Yeah.. what the-- how?!" or something like that, I'd just kinda start raving. I'd be like "Oh DUDE!! AWESOME!! XD". That's assuming it's only us furries who changed.

If it were all humans turning into anthros, I'd be even more extatic. I'd call all my friends and be like "Isn't this AWESOME?" and stuff. God knows what else I'd do.. I'd just generally be happy/amazed.


----------



## Fourward (Jun 9, 2008)

rub the anti-furry's faces that they are now one, too XD


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 9, 2008)

frankly, i would freak out


----------



## Dualsa (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I'd have a hell of a time :3 Maybe run around a bit, definitely check with my friends to see if it happened to them...Just enjoy it ^^


----------



## JasonWolfe (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd experiment with my body. See what having a sheath is like, test out the knot penis, play with my tail, get used to eating again, play with my ears, see how flexable I am. After I get used to the body and enjoy some alone time with it, I'd put on some clothes and head out to look for other furs


----------



## Dualsa (Jun 9, 2008)

JasonWolfe said:


> I'd experiment with my body. See what having a sheath is like, test out the knot penis, play with my tail, get used to eating again, play with my ears, see how flexable I am. After I get used to the body and enjoy some alone time with it, I'd put on some clothes and head out to look for other furs



I agree with you x3


----------



## Drayk (Jun 9, 2008)

If I was suddenly changed into my scalesona?   

I'd go clothes shopping for some threads


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 9, 2008)

ExTo said:


> As in, you hate the human form? If it's humanity you don't like... tough luck I'm afraid, as furries or not, we'd still be just as dumb. "Hate" maybe is a big word though, don't you think?


Yes, I hate the human form. I also hate the human mind. Since the author failed to specify to what extent we would be transformed, I'll hope for the best ^^'

And don't worry, I try to avoid the term 'hate' except for where it really has merit... but I think you'll agree humans deserve it, if anything.


And yeah, JasonWolfe, forgot about that nifty knot :3 Can't WAIT to try that guy out.


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd totally run around. Seriously, I'd run, just throw my shoulders forward and run on all fours as fast as I could. I'm not even a cheetah or anything, I'd probably run like that even before I'd fly.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Well, the conservatives would blame the gays for people suddenly being married to animals.  "We told you animals was next!"
> 
> Sorry, haha.



xD I laughed at that comment.

Anyways, I would probably be like, "HOLY SHIZ THIS IS SO FRICKIN' COOL!!!" and take advantage of my fursona. lolzelz


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd wag my tail and be the sexy fur that I am o,o


----------



## Roka (Jun 29, 2008)

Id cuddle my own tail until i fall asleep. Then mabye go cuddle with any other wuffies or foxies i can ^.^


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd probably buy a shopping cart full of shampoo.
Lord knows I'll need it.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

swing my tail and giggle, probably.

though it would kind of stink, since my furry is made of fire  I wouldn't be able to touch anything without setting it ablaze...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> swing my tail and giggle, probably.
> 
> though it would kind of stink, since my furry is made of fire  I wouldn't be able to touch anything without setting it ablaze...



Concrete house? That might help with the 'setting everything ablaze' thing.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Concrete house? That might help with the 'setting everything ablaze' thing.



lol true, but I was thinking of food and other people XD


----------



## Electrocat (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm........ I'll see if my claws will be good can openers, I guess


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd spend all day just flying around.  While I was out doing that, I'd probably find my friends to see what they'd turned into.


----------



## WaffletheWolf (Jun 29, 2008)

play arround with my tail for a while, then go and get some fur shampoo...


----------



## Riguel (Jun 29, 2008)

WaffletheWolf said:


> play arround with my tail for a while, then go and get some fur shampoo...



I'd paw at your tail and wag my tail! :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2008)

WaffletheWolf said:


> play arround with my tail for a while, then go and get some fur shampoo...


Every pet grooming place and every pet shop would be OVER LOADED with people buying dog shampoo.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

id probably go cuddle with other cute furs. and then go buy some furry shampoo


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd break into "FURRY" the musical.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

depends on if everyone else was turned into a furry as well.

if everyone else: probably go about normal life after a few days.^ 

if only me: probably just stay with my parents or a friend of mine.*

if only me feral: get a friend of mine to adopt me as a pet. 

if only me anthro: *

if everyone anthro: ^


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

if it was only me an anthro id go around like normal and pull shenannigans

if i was feral id be some1's pet

if every1, id be alot more open about stuff X3, id also be more of a pervert lol


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> if every1, id be alot more open about stuff X3, id also be more of a pervert lol



*smacks lonelyfox on the butt*

you and me both.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

O_O that was a lil uncalled for XD *rubs at swore butt now*


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O that was a lil uncalled for XD *rubs at swore butt now*



it was a playful smack.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

a lil too playful XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

umm i would be surprised if it was just me then i would be pissed off 
if i was feral i would just like do what that animal does 
If it was everyone then i would be err freaked out but interested to what my non furry friends become XD 



And Retro and lonely get a room  :razz:


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

no comment


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> And Retro and lonely get a room  :razz:


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

umm... ok thats it for pissing me off im gonna do it..








oh yah i did it


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> umm... ok thats it for pissing me off im gonna do it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you know you liked it.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

shyuddup and get back on topic X3


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 29, 2008)

So, would you guys prefer to be your actual fursonas, or choose a different species?
(That is, if you had the choice of what animal you wanted to be)


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 29, 2008)

have....sex...?
is this a trick question?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

well technically i have 3 fursonas im in my fox 1 most often

I also got my bat form and my albino cockatiel depending on my attitudes >.>


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 29, 2008)

I would make my Wii Fit age below 45.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> So, would you guys prefer to be your actual fursonas, or choose a different species?
> (That is, if you had the choice of what animal you wanted to be)



i'd be a black/grey wolf like my fursona.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

yah id prob go with my fox form cause im jsut so cute and sexy in it >.>


----------



## Javarod (Jun 29, 2008)

harden13 said:


> i dunno im bored just wanid to start soin




Chuckles, "In a way I answered this, I have an LJ based around the idea of me turning into a furry. Not really exciting (what can I say, I'm not much of a writer), and no one else seems to be interested, so I've stopped updating it, at least for now. There's a thread in the writing section about it, as well as a wikifur article on the universe (SHAPE)."


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

I would yiff...ughhhh...party like hell...and yeah cloths is like hellz naw for teh furz then we all meet...and ughhhh...party sum more! (my imagination rules xD)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

YAFF IN HAWL

Well, jee, I dunno. Obviously go for a fight or another, maybe practice biting people's heads off.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol thats hawt xD don't bite me omg! lol


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

I...would be celebrating XD;


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 30, 2008)

uuuh i would yiff and party till i couldnt no more X3


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Id take my time and get use to my boudy then go around and pounc on every one and nibble ears and run around


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 30, 2008)

Find a certain fur, slay his ass, then proceed hunt down every single fur that cross mah path the wrong way =3


----------



## Monak (Jun 30, 2008)

I would start building advanced tech and sell it at exuberant prices to humans and give it to my fellow furs for free.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd start off by flying around and finding myself a nice cave in a tall mountain.  Then I'd make it my lair by installing central heating & A/C, high speed Internet, a big HDTV and a dragon-sized memory foam mattress & chain-mail sheets (what else can survive a dragon's claws?!)  The computer might be a problem, though, as would the 360.  But I guess if the entire planet went Fur, some enterprising dragon (or non-dragon who's on the ball) with a background in hardware would find a solution for that soon enough.  I hope so; I'd hate to lose my job because I can't use a 360 controller & a computer mouse with my claws!

I'd love to be a dragon irl, but I'll be damned if I have to give up living in the 21st century to do so!

One major upside to that, of course, is that I wouldn't have to stay in the closet about being a fur!  I might have to go into the closet about being a religious conservative Republican, tho!


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm with LonelyFox. I'd be partying, yiffing, and laughing at the trolls as they beat themselves up.lolz
oh, and good night. it's 2 in the mornin, see u in 7 hours, how 'bout that? *falls asleep on log*


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 8, 2008)

Buy new clothes for those looooong mustelid torsos and shooort legs.

After hugging my own tail to death, of course :3


----------



## Kanic (Jul 8, 2008)

Well at first I would be like  and O.O. But then I'd be like "Kick ass" and then just continue on normally ^^


----------



## lafeel (Jul 8, 2008)

If I suddenly turned into Lafie one day? I dunno, I might just find a secluded spot and..explore myself a little.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2008)

Chase people into their cars.


----------



## Emerald_Sage (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually, I'm not sure that a lot of furries would like if that were to happen. Why do I say that? I say that because they will probably not be turned into their fursona. You know? They would be turned into something completely different that they have no control or say over. Furries spend their whole existence building what they view as their ideal self...If something like this happened a person with a bird fursona might end up being a rat or something. I think a lot of people would be very upset about that.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2008)

what would I do I'd love life 100 times more then I do now and I'd rub it in everyones face that I got what truly want and you didn't HA HA!!!


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 8, 2008)

I would kill myself
seriously


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2008)

Would totally be more opening and gay :3  Fear the lion :3


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmmm, me waking up one morning looking like an anthropomorphic Siberian Tiger?

I'd be like "HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!" and freak out a bit, but then I'd look at myself for a long time, probably admiring my new anatomy and then take a pair of scissors to my pants and underwear. I would say "Well, if I'm going to live the rest of my days like this, I might as well have some fun while I;m at it." and then continue life as usual.


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 10, 2008)

if i should be a furry (my OC) then i will be flying around evryday , making furry friends , playing , and more fun... realy it'l be awsome if evryone is a furry , then i fly around with all my friends  or walk around!! yes, will be realy awsome!


----------



## Lost (Jul 10, 2008)

lafeel said:


> If I suddenly turned into Lafie one day? I dunno, I might just find a secluded spot and..explore myself a little.



I have to agree with you on that hehe!  After that i would go driving around in my Cougar and see what I'm friends got turned into and watch the world descend into social anarchy. My friend John would probably kill himself since he hates furrys XP


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

I would look up at the sky and ask aloud, "Is it OKAY to evince surprise and terror at how this situation realistically pans out? Or am I supposed to suspend disbelief with 'everybody's anthropomorphic' as the premise, here?"


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> I would look up at the sky and ask aloud, "Is it OKAY to evince surprise and terror at how this situation realistically pans out? Or am I supposed to suspend disbelief with 'everybody's anthropomorphic' as the premise, here?"


I think it's a little of column A, little of column B.  I for one would put a bullet through my head.  The smell alone would be incentive enough.


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would be marginally freaked.
And then i'd just shrug it off and go onto daily life.
But maybe with some tail-wagging.


----------



## Kama (Jul 11, 2008)

I would definitely have to go out and totally go out of my way to flaunt. I'd probably be waay more social. XD I'm flirty enough with cute people already, If that happened I'd probably flirt with almost everyone (unless I found a mate of course :3)


----------



## Khim (Jul 11, 2008)

I think its obvius, imagine having a tail, you can scratch your back easily, you can reach to catch things your hand wont fit, turn the page of a book if youre lazy to do it with your hand, use it like you 3rd arm, life would be easy. Also i would sleep like a good ol lion.


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably freak out for a while.

Then find a way to use any newfound musculature or skills to great monetary advantage.

-Coyote Smith


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 11, 2008)

CoyoteSmith said:


> Probably freak out for a while.



Seconded.  It's a big change from the norm and I severly doubt that anyone here will be able to act with indifference or in the rational way they think that they'll behave.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe chew some shoes....


(I was thinking... what if we were already furries and suddenly one day we all become humans? .... Scary :-|...)


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 11, 2008)

go insane and massacre a city. what? no body was thinking that in the back of their heads.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 11, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> go insane and massacre a city.



With your fellow furry friends of course :3


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm be giggling at all the random furry people, being one of the only human ones left standing. and I'd start glomping furries. ^______^


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I'm be giggling at all the random furry people, being one of the only human ones left standing. and I'd start glomping furries. ^______^


 
hug and glomp me ^^ i'm cute furry =D


----------



## shlero (Jul 11, 2008)

That is exactly what I would do!


----------



## shlero (Jul 11, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> If I suddenly became my shapeshifting dragon self, I'd shapeshift into a human again, and blend into society for awhile longer, showing only a select few what I could do.
> 
> Eventually, I'd work my way up, until I showed myself to those who could protect me/keep me safe from exploitation.
> 
> ...


 
That is exactly what I would do!

Sorry about the double post ^.=.^'


----------



## DarkCheetah (Jul 11, 2008)

shlero said:


> That is exactly what I would do!
> 
> Sorry about the double post ^.=.^'


 
w00t , i wish if i can shapeshift to =D shapeshift to darkcheetah and me

like shapeshift to school as furry and home as human


----------



## Mastermaul (Jul 11, 2008)

Go find an anti-fur and laugh in his face.


----------



## VPN (Jul 11, 2008)

Stay at home all day with the wife. I won't go into detail.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 11, 2008)

I would leeck myself all day... right there... yes, the crotch, hmmmm, delicious pussy.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 12, 2008)

PixiesKitty said:


> I would leeck myself all day... right there... yes, the crotch, hmmmm, delicious pussy.



lolwut?


----------



## Widontknow (Jul 12, 2008)

What would I do?

First I'd take my physics, chemistry, and biology text books and smack my professors over the head with them.

Beyond that?  I'm not too sure.  Likely I'd make a killing as an airline company spokesman, or maybe even as a team mascot.  The only thing I'd be certain of is that I'd invest in the shampoo and conditioner industries.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

get a psychiatrist.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

I would probably spend all day twitching my ears back and fourth, just because I could. I might also try and learn to fire a bow and arrow with my tail. That would be an awesome party trick.

EDIT: I would also pretend to be disney haracter to kids and then scare them witless. That would be fun.

"Hey kids, It's me, robin hood!"
-"Really? cool!"
"*NO!*" *fires shotgun*


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I might also go out and just wander around aimlessly talking to people. See what animal everyone is...


----------



## Javarod (Jul 13, 2008)

Emerald_Sage said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that a lot of furries would like if that were to happen. Why do I say that? I say that because they will probably not be turned into their fursona. You know? They would be turned into something completely different that they have no control or say over. Furries spend their whole existence building what they view as their ideal self...If something like this happened a person with a bird fursona might end up being a rat or something. I think a lot of people would be very upset about that.




This wouldn't really bother me much, so long as whatever I turn into won't severely effect my life, such as another time of mammal. In fact in my SHAPE universe, I'm a fisher rather than the leopard-fisher of my persona since its pure breeds only.


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 13, 2008)

Yiff.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 13, 2008)

Not yiff, for one.

Second...Get red eyeliner

Third....probably scare some people.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I think I might also go out and just wander around aimlessly talking to people. See what animal everyone is...


 I'm sorry but isn't that idea copyrited by animal crossing


----------



## Furry? (Jul 13, 2008)

Also I like the way a lot of people think being a fur would scare people, but I though everyone was meant to be a fur in this A.R


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

harden13 said:


> sweet  buy would the laws change at all?



animal cruelty laws will be prolly get more strict xD


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> Not yiff, for one.
> 
> Second...Get red eyeliner
> 
> Third....probably scare some people.



lol everyone would be yiffn at some point in time


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

prolly go on as if nothin happened

i.e. play in my band, go to college, dance in a gay bar lol


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Furry? said:


> I'm sorry but isn't that idea copyrited by animal crossing


awwwwwww.


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 13, 2008)

Yiff... the world needs more kitty lions... and like nike`slogan 'just do it'


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 13, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> lol everyone would be yiffn at some point in time



Nah, ill just be having regular old sex


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

I would yiff.

YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would yiff.
> 
> YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF



Oh dear...


----------



## Jarz (Jul 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh dear...




Dear Lord!




hehehe


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Yiff?! WHERE?!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 14, 2008)

If we were ALL furries, than it wouldn't be yiff anymore. It would just be sex.

Think about it.


----------



## horndawg (Jul 14, 2008)

I would find where this magic came from and use it to conquer the city of Los Angeles.

Because I don't like them.


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 14, 2008)

I would eat a zebra and then fall asleep....


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 14, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> I'd be like "hell yeah" and then probably just go about everyday life like nothing changed


 
Seconded :3

I know it's an eye-roller for many, even devout furries, but yeah, I'd love to be what I imagine for real! And you know, the ability to whack someone (like, saaaaay, your asshole boss) with a big, clawed paw, when he's letting you do all the work while he's surfing the WoW forums _AGAIN_, would be ... Uhm... Nevermind <_<


----------



## Dorin (Jul 14, 2008)

Tripled! Even though I'll be out everyday. This time I'll can run faster then normal.


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

i would probably wear slutty clothes, shit wait....i already do that. um....id proly go find my mate and be with him, that would be the dream hehe. oh and id probably run around naked alot


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a question though..
Would anyone wear clothes?  Or would we have special pants that have holes in the back, and some shirts with holes for wings?


----------



## Takiro (Jul 15, 2008)

if i would wake up and notice that i've changed into my fursona i probably would think i'm still asleep and dreaming, no matter how real all seems (wouldn't be the first dream of this kind). I'd try to find out where i can lick myself, get used to my knot, fly to my mate and try his... i think you got the idea.
well, im sure after this i (or "we", depending on my mates reaction) would realize that this isn't a dream, beacause normaly, we (or at least i) wake up at the best part (i hate it when this happens Dx) and i think i would be shocked for a moment but get used to the ne situation shortly. then we propably would notice that we havn't enough shampo to clean the mess we made on our fur xD.
after all, i would be very happy but i dont realy know what i'd do next; probably catch up some informations about the new situation, caling friends and stuff.

at last writing and reading journals about what happened.


----------



## NyaaaFoxX (Jul 16, 2008)

What would i do? Good question ... first of all i wouldn't believe it ^^" i would think I'm still dreaming ... after i realize that it is true i would play with myself xD Its totally necessary to check what happened in this "area" and how it looks and feels =P 
After this test of my "new" body i would take a look all over and than shock my parents =P
I would call my mate and ask "are you a fur too?" and open the windows so he could fly directly to me ^-^ What a wonderful imagination :3


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 16, 2008)

on that note:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px9jcA4decA
BAM


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone see The Witches?


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd Pet myself.

And then smack all the people who rant against furry because, well duh they're furries as well! HAH!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

Laugh at the guy who made this: http://www.godhatesfurries.com/


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 16, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Laugh at the guy who made this: http://www.godhatesfurries.com/





> Furries are members of an internet subculture known as 'Furry' (often referred to as 'Furry Fandom'), they are commonly people who enjoy anthropomorphic animals - animals bearing the attributes of humans (Bugs Bunny is an example - he walks on two feet and acts human.) - seems innocent enough, right? No. You or I might enjoy Bugs Bunny, or Tom and Jerry cartoons or Chewbacca like any normal person, but Furries take their interest to an absurd extreme. An extreme never before seen, this is what makes Furries so hilarious and worthy of mockery. Furryism is, at it's core, the sexual objectification of animals.


That site is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

That guy is kind of a bonehead...


----------



## Frostflame (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok... I think this guy is overwhelmed by prejudices XD Mass of non-sense things that makes you laugh ^^


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd dance around Nekkid cuz i'd finally be skinny!! XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

I would do something else...that is "NSFW"....X3


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2008)

I read that whole thing... and.... wow....

Thanks, CSI! Here's your reward...

[0:20] You: .................... .. ... /Â´ /)
[0:20] You: .................... ..,../Â¯ ..//
[0:20] You: ................... ..../... ./ /
[0:20] You: ................... ..,/Â¯ ..//
[0:20] You: ................... ./... ./ / 
[0:20] You: ............./Â´Â¯/' ...'/Â´Â¯`â€¢Â¸
[0:20] You: ........../'/.../... ./... ..../Â¨Â¯\
[0:20] You: ........('(...Â´(... ....... ,~/'...')
[0:20] You: .........\.......... ..... ..\/..../
[0:20] You: ..........''...\.... ..... . _.â€¢Â´
[0:20] You: ............\....... ..... ..(
[0:20] You: ..............\..... ..... ...ï»¿

And yes, I copied and pasted it from the gesture on Second Life XD


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd probly still be living my life very similar to now, except it would be like eleventy billion times better


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 17, 2008)

i would get use to the fact ive now got a tail and then find some clothes that fit over my tail and then carry on day to day the same


----------



## Telnac (Jul 20, 2008)

Hakijagu1 said:


> I have a question though..
> Would anyone wear clothes?  Or would we have special pants that have holes in the back, and some shirts with holes for wings?


I'd wear some sort of clothes, but more for decoration than for any functional reason.  Responsive flight is a _*must*_ so I doubt I'd wear shirts/pants, even if they could be modified for creatures with wings & a tail.  Instead, I'd likely wear something like a tabard, which would hang down from my neck and be sideless so it wouldn't interfere with flight.  The back piece would function much like a cape and wouldn't be tied to anything.  The front piece would be tied off some sort of belt & my tail to cover my naughty bits.

Everything else I'd wear would be like amulets, wrist/ankle bracers, a tail bracer... stuff just for decoration.

One question I do have, tho: to those who say they'd kill themselves: _*why???*_


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd do some very NSFW stuff with my bf, kinda like I do normally.

I guess it'd make my commission drive a lot cheaper, I'd just need a good camera.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do the same thing as in the last scenario of everyone turning into furries except furries themselves: I would go into hiding in the hill country, and launch a massive guerilla war against the rest of mankind, and try to start a country of furries. BAYUM


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

God, if I turned into my fursona, I probably start showing my insane side a little more.

Also, I'd become a hitman with a Dante from DMC complex: I wouldn't kill a furry, unless a furry was threatening my life.

If a human was trying to go against furries... BAM! 7.62, right through the head.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd go "AAAH WHAT THE FUCK!?" and wake up.


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd Probably be like "All right I got a huge Tail!" then I would suddenly realize that me being a skunk I would be one of those heavily prejudiced animals and be totally pissed off for a bit. Once I get over the anger which should only last a few minutes I would get together with my other furry friends and go crazy around town.


----------



## Kama (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd be like HELL YES!! Then I'd go meet up with random friends to see what they turned out to be, just out of curiosity and probably have the best time ever :3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 5, 2008)

Upon finding out that I have somehow been transmogrified into a mythical creature I would first check to make sure I'm not _tripping immense balls_ by seeing if I dropped any acid last night.

After realizing that I have indeed become an anthropomorphic animal and that I am not experiencing a waking nightmare, I would then roll a gigantic blunt, walk outside with my enormous drag-bits waving around like a windsock, and smoke it to the face while watching all the newly made animal people discover yiffing for the first time.


----------



## X (Aug 5, 2008)

i would yiff for the continuing hours until i passed out. then i would meet up with the people on this site and HUEG MEETING WITH THE WORLDS LARGEST GROUP HUG.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 5, 2008)

I think people would make human suits, and art.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread make me want to An Hero...


----------



## Uro (Aug 5, 2008)

Yiff.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Jump around and scare the shit out of my sister >:3


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 6, 2008)

I would probably stand in front of the mirror for some time and then go out to see how is everything working now and be like the happiest person ever.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 6, 2008)

I would jump around, all time laughing (during i destroy some buildings, remember my fursona is a huge dragon) and then go and search for a nice cave.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont know if I posted before x3 whatever

If i became my fursona i'd start checking out my death god powers x3 then go out drinking with other furs lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2008)

I would watch 4chan and ED divide by zero, and open up a rift in the universe.
That would be the end of 4chan and ED.


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Aug 6, 2008)

After the initial meltdown, I'd be pissed because I'd have to alter my wardrobe and I'd don't think I'd be able to drive my car anymore.  I luffs to drive fast....


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be pleased because I'd be a lot cuter and fluffier - then just carry on as normal really - sorry that's really boring but yeah if everyone was a furry - it's be like 'hahaha you're a fox, haha you're a dog' then 'um, ok, wanna go down the pub?'

MeX


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Walk about wearing brightly coloured shorts during Artic weather.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 6, 2008)

I would post a topic about it on FA.


----------



## Superbeast (Aug 6, 2008)

I would run around and pet people. Yay, fuzzy!


----------



## HSeldon (Aug 6, 2008)

At first I would be surprised and such.  After I settle down, I would then have some fun.  ^_^


----------



## Jarz (Aug 6, 2008)

Wear a tie


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would be loving life, (i would hope be to be a lion) and i would do stuff i would normally not be able to do.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 6, 2008)

hmmm i would like it then i could just live in the forest ^_^ noo worryin bout work or money


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

i, as would millions of other people im guessing, would have a hell of a time of it. but there would probaly be some asshole scientists that experiment  on unlucky furs in order to "reverse the problem"


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

I would run out of the house and be like "Hells Yeah"! and then telephone my friend Eli to see what he had turned into.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 12, 2008)

Perhaps i would start an orgy in the street... or perhaps i would mark territory first... i dont know... wing it probably


----------



## bane233 (Aug 12, 2008)

walk into the store and mess with the trolls. ^^


----------



## bane233 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rot-Fuchs said:


> Perhaps i would start an orgy in the street... or perhaps i would mark territory first... i dont know... wing it probably


i'm up for the orgy thing


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 12, 2008)

Superbeast said:


> I would run around and pet people. Yay, fuzzy!


 start telling all humans that furs rule if there where any !


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 12, 2008)

HSeldon said:


> At first I would be surprised and such.  After I settle down, I would then have some fun.  ^_^


 Call in sick after hours of excitement and seeing if the body was real and I was not in my fursuit !

( Manger: You can't keep calling in sick, you have to come in and work )

Ok if you really want me to LOL !


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 12, 2008)

Shave the fur because I like being human.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 12, 2008)

bane233 said:


> i'm up for the orgy thing


woo, you're staying with me tonight hunny ;3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 12, 2008)

I would eat people who keep making the same topics over and over again.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 12, 2008)

Teirtu said:


> Shave the fur because I like being human.


That wouldn't solve anything because you still have the anatomy of an anthro. 

Congrats! You now look like a bald and naked freak. GOOD DAY TO YOU, SIR!


----------



## Ceridwen (Aug 12, 2008)

If we were ALL turned into furs, I'd love it, really. ^^


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 13, 2008)

id probably die of happiness


----------



## Lost (Aug 13, 2008)

I would sit straight up bed and slap my scalie self around, because you have make sure this shit is real first. Then exit my basement and proceed to calm my family done and explain what they now are. I would leave my house stand on my front yard and roar to the heavens themselves. Next I would call my cruiser down from orbit, because you'll can have magic I can have my tech! As the cruiser slowly descends over the city of Massillon,OH the social structures begans to collapes, not only are they animal now there is a space ship overhead.  The whole time I'm laughing and friends, who are now standing with me, are muzzle palming!!!


----------



## Marodi (Aug 13, 2008)

I WOULD BURN ALL MY CLOTHES


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 13, 2008)

Hide in my room and try to drown out all the......."yiffing" *shudders*

But seriously, if this happened, I dunno...


----------



## ilrak (Aug 13, 2008)

If I were to somehow physically become my Raven form, I would have a hell of a time using my Mac, but I would figure it out (hunt and peck method  ). Then I guess I would go flying for a while (after getting out through the dog door)... maybe try to find out if there were any other corvids out there. Drumming would be a pain though  Then I'd probably go home and watch movies or eat or something.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

i would be 
AWESOME


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 13, 2008)

I would wag my tail in everybody face saying "Ha I bet you wish you had a tail" If I was the only one, If not I would proably run down my highstreet shouting "YIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF"


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd be all 'hells yeah!' and then try to figure out if it's hard to play a guitar with claws.

My life would be over if I couldn't. T.T

~Raine


----------



## Tackle (Aug 13, 2008)

Not really sure.


----------

